# Reifenfrage 20" Kidsbike - mit Stollen & leicht...



## 6ix-pack (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
.
es herrscht hier eine ziemliche Einigkeit bezüglich der zu verwendenden Reifen bei 20"-Kinderbikes:

Leicht und mit Stollen ist eigentlich nur der* Schwalbe Mow Joe *(330g).

Leider finde ich den Reifen nur noch vereinzelt bei Ebay und bei Schwalbe ist er auch nicht mehr gelistet.

- Wurde der Reifen aus dem Programm genommen?



Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (12. Mai 2014)

Als Alternative wäre der Kenda Small Block 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (12. Mai 2014)

Table Top kann ich auch empfehlen,  wenn man nicht unbedingt im Schlamm fährt.
wenn ich bei ebay Mow Joe eingebe, werden doch genug aufgelistet! 
Kannst aber auch bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## 6ix-pack (12. Mai 2014)

Kenda & table top fallen hier nicht unbedingt unter die Kategorie Stollenreifen, wenn Papa Fat Albert & Co. fährt... ;-)



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## DianaD80 (12. Mai 2014)

Anscheinend wurde der eingestellt. Schade drum.
Habe ihn jetzt hier gefunden:

http://www.fahrradtrailer.de/Zubehoer/Reifen-Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-20x1-85.html


----------



## michfisch (12. Mai 2014)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Kenda & table top fallen hier nicht unbedingt unter die Kategorie Stollenreifen, wenn Papa Fat Albert & Co. fährt... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mow Joe sowie der Table Top sind BMX Reifen, also ist der Mow auch kein Stollenreifen*


----------



## 6ix-pack (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo michfisch, ist schon klar, aber unter den BMX reifen der mit den meisten Stollen, oder?


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

Bestimmte BMX-Fahrer (auf Naturbahnen aus Lehm oder lehmhaltiger Erde) brauchen sowas ja, also wird's hoffentlich einen adäquaten Ersatz geben. Da unser Rad auch noch vom Schwesterchen genutzt werden wird (wenn Philipp es nicht vollkommen durchbringt, was nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann), habe ich schon kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir noch ein Paar auf Halde zu legen, aber da vertraue ich auf den Markt.


----------



## Mamara (12. Mai 2014)

Oder Mow Joes werden ne gute Wertanlage


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2014)

Jenau! Habe noch welche gebunkert. Weiß gar nicht warum. Doch: warn günstig. Ich lass sie noch liegen, Wertsteigerung inklusive... 

Wenn nur leicht, aber ohne wirkliche Stollen: Shredda, Maxxis DTH (auf unserm Moskito druff).

Vl. bringt Schwalbe ja ne Faltversion des Black Jack, dann ginge der gewichtsmäßig wohl auch... und Stollen hatta.


----------



## Mamara (12. Mai 2014)

Den DTH find ich extrem gut wenns nicht viel in nasses Gelände geht. Wenns den nur mit Reflexstreifen gäbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

Kann man die nicht aufmalen?


----------



## michfisch (13. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht aufmalen?


----------



## chris4711 (15. Mai 2014)

Moin,
hab jetzt genug von der Rumeierei und Suche für vorhandenen BlackJack einen Nicht-Schwalbe Ersatz.
Kennt noch jemand Alternativen?
Er muss auch nicht so leicht wie ein MoeJoe sein  Darf ruhig ü400g wiegen.
Chris


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

Wo ist das Problem????

http://www.amazon.de/Schwalbe-MOW-falt-20x2-faltbar/dp/B00D5ZXAM2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400142166&sr=8-2&keywords=mow joe 20

günstiger geht wohl kaum- was suchst du eigendlich?

Musst dich aber beeilen sind nur noch 3Stk. da


----------



## chris4711 (15. Mai 2014)

Genau so was such ich, nur von nem anderen Hersteller als Schwalbe.


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Genau so was such ich, nur von nem anderen Hersteller als Schwalbe.


Warum anderer Hersteller?? Biste gegen Schwalbe allergisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (15. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber auch schwierig hier raus zu lesen was gesucht ist. Wurde der Schwalbe Mow Joe schon genannt?


----------



## chris4711 (15. Mai 2014)

Ja danke, wurde genannt.
Ich hab nix gegen Schwalbe aber komme selbst weniger gut damit zurecht und suche Alternativen.


----------



## craysor (15. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem????
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Schwalbe-MOW-falt-20x2-faltbar/dp/B00D5ZXAM2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400142166&sr=8-2&keywords=mow joe 20
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht der in 1,85 Zoll, sondern 2,0 und damit sicher schwerer.


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der in 1,85 Zoll, sondern 2,0 und damit sicher schwerer.


machen 50gr. was aus? also ich bin raus!


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Mai 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der in 1,85 Zoll, sondern 2,0 und damit sicher schwerer.


 
Schwalbe Mow Joe werden nicht mehr produziert. Fast überall sind die in 1,85 ausverkauft. Ich hab gestern noch den vorletzten und vorvorletzten bei Kaniabikes.com gekauft. Bei Federleicht.at gibts glaub ich auch noch welche, aber teuer.


----------



## craysor (15. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> machen 50gr. was aus? also ich bin raus!



Bei zweien sind es schon 100 g. Und ja, das macht was aus, zumindest wenn man es ohne großen Mehraufwand vermeiden kann.


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Bei zweien sind es schon 100 g. Und ja, das macht was aus, zumindest wenn man es ohne großen Mehraufwand vermeiden kann.


dann haste aber Trennscheiben drauf! mit 2.0 kannste weniger Druck fahren. Auch von Vorteil, meiner Meinung besser wie 50gr. Aber frag mal deine kleinen


----------



## DianaD80 (15. Mai 2014)

Sag mal weiß einer von euch ob die 2.0er Mow Joes auch ins Beinn 20L passen? Habe in der Suche nichts gefunden.


----------



## Y_G (15. Mai 2014)

war grad mal im Keller, bei unserem mit 1.85 MJs ist noch Platz. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen das es passt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Juni 2014)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Sag mal weiß einer von euch ob die 2.0er Mow Joes auch ins Beinn 20L passen? Habe in der Suche nichts gefunden.


Passte perfekt. Jetzt wollte ich gerade einen neuen Satz bestellen, google mir einen Wolf und lese hier, das er nicht mehr produziert wird. 
Gibt es mittlerweile eine Alternative, mit mind. gleicher Breite und ähnlichem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (14. Juni 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwalbe-Mow...lt-B989b-/371076081701?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p..._TYS11600130?gclid=CJWZkMyW-r4CFYXKtAodIV0AJQ


----------



## Mamara (14. Juni 2014)

Ich find den Schwalbe Shredda recht interessant, wiegt laut Schwalbe in 20x2.0 365g. Ob das Profil nun viel schlechter im Gelände ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Juni 2014)

deadpixel schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwalbe-Mow...lt-B989b-/371076081701?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p..._TYS11600130?gclid=CJWZkMyW-r4CFYXKtAodIV0AJQ



Die sind aber preislich jenseits von...

Der Schwalbe Shredda ist leicht, sieht aber nach reinem Straßenreifen aus. Habe gerade den Maxxis Snyper gefunden, leider wieder etwas schwer. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2014)

Shredda, wobei teuer und keine Stollen. Maxxis DTH, auch sehr teuer und im "Profil" mit Shredda vergleichar. Kenda Small Block 8 gibs bis 1,75 und sollte knapp unter 400g bleiben. Black Jack ist deutlich preiswerter, wiegt aber schon 450...


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Juni 2014)

Die 2,0" finde ich, auf ruppigen Waldwegen, schon sehr dürftig. Sohnemann wird dann kräftig geschüttelt und ein schmalerer Reifen käme für mich nicht in Frage.

Ich habe gerade einen Link bekommen und noch ein paar Mow Joe ergattert. Ansonsten hätte ich jetzt den Snyper bei CRC bestellt, dort für 15,50 im Angebot.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich hätt da ma ne Frage zu den "breiten" Schlappen. Habe unser Moskito nun mal fahrtüchtig gemacht, mit XTR inverse und langem Käfig (leider, für dieses Problem aber wohl ohne Belang). Kassette 11-34 9fach. Im leichtesten Gang geht die Kette recht knapp am Reifen vorbei. Die originalen DTH in 1,5. Wenn ich da wesentlich breitere Reifen draufziehen würde, kollidierte der wohl mit der Kette?!  Im Zweifel müsste ich dann ein kleineres Ritzel rausnehmen und stattdessen direkt als erstes passende Spacer auf den Freilauf stecken. Wie knapp ist das bei Euch?


----------



## Mamara (16. Juni 2014)

Was heisst denn recht knapp mit welcher Kurbel/Innenlagerkombi? Ich hab die mittlere Kettenblattposition von ner FC-M730 36T mit 107mm Token und hinten 9fach 11-32 genommen und noch recht genau 1,5cm Platz. Dazu ist im grössten Gang noch die meiste Spannung auf der Kette, also bei uns würd ich mir da jetzt keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke fürs Nachschauen! Ich messe 8,5 mm Freiheit Kette zu Reifen und zwar am unteren Kettentrum! 

Detaillierte Konfig: Rahmen 2011, Nabe FH-2200 (orischinal), Reifen Maxxis DTH 1.5, Kurbel vom Kania/Funtrailer mit KL 43mm und 40 Zähnen (ok is viel, originale hatte aber auch 40) auf dem originalen Tretlager. 

Und jetzt kommt der lange Käfig leider doch ins Spiel... Am oberen Kettentrum ist der Abstand nämlich größer, weil das KB mit KL 43 die Kette ja nach außen zieht. Oben auf halber Radhöhe, also ist der kritische Punkt für den Abstand Reifen/Kette weiter zum Tretlager hin und damit der Abstand größer. Unten jedoch liegt der kritische Punkt viel weiter hinten vom Tretlager aus gesehen und damit wird der Abstand Reifen/Kette weniger, weil die Kettenlinie nach hinten hin auf dem größten Ritzel natürlich schief verläuft und dann weniger als 43 ist... Am Moskito ist die Kettenstrebe auch ziemlich lang, was das Problem noch zuspitzt.

Also mit dem 1.5er passt das schon, aber ein Reifen der 5mm breiter auf jeder Seite ist, das wär mir dann echt zu eng. An sowas denkt man erstmal gar nicht... normal hätt ich nur geschaut, ob die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau passt und gut.

Immerhin: je größer die Laufräder werden, umso weniger ist das ein Problem. Und deswegen ist es mir wohl jetzt zum ersten Mal über den Weg gelaufen. 12er und 16er hatten ja keine Schaltung...


----------



## holznik (16. Juni 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Shredda, wobei teuer und keine Stollen. Maxxis DTH, auch sehr teuer und im "Profil" mit Shredda vergleichar. Kenda Small Block 8 gibs bis 1,75 und sollte knapp unter 400g bleiben. Black Jack ist deutlich preiswerter, wiegt aber schon 450...



Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Reifen, wollte aber nur anmerken, dass es bei CNC Bike den Schwalbe Shredda EVO 20 X 1,75 momentan im Angebot gibt.

Aus dem CNC Webshop: 

Schwalbe Shredda Evo 20x1,75 Faltreifen schwarz
[13848] statt 49.90 EUR
		 22.00 EUR









- High-End 20" Reifen für BMX, Faltrad usw.
- Version: Evo Faltreifen
- EPI 127
- Druck: 2,5 - 5,0 Bar (35 - 70 psi)
- Belag: Pace Star Compound
- Größe: 20 x 1,75 (44 - 406)
- Gewicht: 290g

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13848


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Shredda in 20 x 1.5 gerade aufgezogen und bin ganz begeistert. Vorher waren schmalere Kendareifen montiert, das ist schon mal eine Verbesserung. Leider wiegen diese nicht wie angegeben ~260, sondern 280g je.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal fragen, mein Problem ist, ich suche Reifen für das 20 zoll von Töchterchen, nachdem derzeit weisse drauf sind, muss ich wieder weisse kaufen, alles andere würde zu einem "dann fahr ich nicht mehr" führen.

Daher die Suchfrage

Reifen, weiss, 20 zoll, ein paar Stollen wenn möglich, leicht, bezahlbar.....


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Juni 2014)

Bei fun-corner.de habe ich weiße Cube Reifen gesehen, allerdings ohne Gewichtsangabe. Dort hatte ich auch den Mow Joe bestellt- mit der darauf folgenden Nachricht, das selbige nicht mehr lieferbar sind... Nun bin ich auf den Maxxis Snyper gespannt.


----------



## Tobias1009 (19. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Juni 2014)

Der Link geht zu 16 zoll.

Die Frage war ja auch, ob es unabhängig von den Kenda noch was anderes zur Auswahl gibt??


----------



## Ann (19. Juni 2014)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Bei fun-corner.de habe ich weiße Cube Reifen gesehen, allerdings ohne Gewichtsangabe.



das sind doch die kenda- reifen bei cube, oder?  die älteren cube modelle hatten die kenda ganz in weiß, jetzt findet man fast nur noch die "weiß-schwarzen", aber die schauen auch toll aus - wie hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stuck-Kend..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item485a8e6bd5 leider auch ohne gewicht, aber da kann man ja fragen.

@*Tobias1009*
16" reifen machen wenig sinn, wenn er 20" braucht, oder? 



biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja auch, ob es unabhängig von den Kenda noch was anderes zur Auswahl gibt??



sorry, das ging aus deinem ersten post leider nicht hervor, daher auch von mir die kenda-empfehlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (22. Juli 2014)

Hi,
versuche mal Schwalbe Black Jack (20 x 1.90 Zoll), Gewicht:
450 g), werden berichten.....


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Schwalbe Mow Joe werden nicht mehr produziert. Fast überall sind die in 1,85 ausverkauft. Ich hab gestern noch den vorletzten und vorvorletzten bei Kaniabikes.com gekauft. Bei Federleicht.at gibts glaub ich auch noch welche, aber teuer.


Falsch! Mow Joe werden noch produziert, werden aber nur für einzelne Großabnehmer, wie z.B. Hr. Fischer von Kania gefertigt. Die dürfen sie aber nicht einzeln abgeben sondern nur ihre Räder damit bestücken. Auch Händler die Kania im Programm haben werden angewiesen, diese nicht einzeln zu verkaufen. Lt. Telefonat mit Hr. Fischer
Gruß Sabine


----------



## spicy-doc (23. Juli 2014)

20"Black Jack 1,9 montiert, nachgewogen  je 450g (Einsparung insgesammt 400g), Stück 10Euro, gutes Profil.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Falsch! Mow Joe werden noch produziert, werden aber nur für einzelne Großabnehmer, wie z.B. Hr. Fischer von Kania gefertigt. Die dürfen sie aber nicht einzeln abgeben sondern nur ihre Räder damit bestücken. Auch Händler die Kania im Programm haben werden angewiesen, diese nicht einzeln zu verkaufen. Lt. Telefonat mit Hr. Fischer
> Gruß Sabine


Ich finde es nicht so richtig toll, das hier öffentlich im Forum zu schreiben. Is wie bei Isla: jeder weiß, dass sie nicht mehr liefern und trotzdem versuchens einige immer wieder. Ich glaub, Herr Fischer hat besseres zu tun, als ständig Mow Joe Anfragen negativ zu bescheiden.


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juli 2014)

Warum darf man dass hier nicht schreiben?
Das ist nur so wiedergegeben wie von Hr. Fischer gesagt.
Hr. Fischer geht es nämlich tierisch auf den Senkel, wenn ständig Leute anrufen und nach den besagten Reifen fragen.
Ich hatte ein anderes Problem und wir sind nur zufällig darauf zu sprechen gekommen.
sorry für die Richtigstellung


----------



## trifi70 (25. Juli 2014)

Sorry, aber hier öffentlich zu schreiben, dass der Reifen noch produziert wird, ist doch wie Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Ich denke, Du animierst damit mehr Leute, bei Hr. Fischer "einfach mal nachzufragen", als dass Du welche davon abhalten würdest. Die von Dir zitierte Aussage ist auch schon was älter, ich kann die Motivation nicht so recht erkennen...


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Juli 2014)

Sorry ich verstehe es gerade nicht!
wenn du mit mir diskutieren willst dann in Unterhaltung, Danke


----------



## Thomas_Mair (17. September 2014)

Sorry das ich mich hier kurz einklinke, aber meine Freude ist einfach viel zu groß: Hab letzte Woche in der Bucht ein Paar Mow Joes in 20x1,85 geschossen, um das neue Bike meines Juniors zu pimpen.

Ausgepackt, auf die Waage gelegt -> 280 gramm statt den angegebenen 330 gr.

Wahnsinn.


----------



## Thomas_Mair (18. September 2014)

Thomas_Mair schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich hier kurz einklinke, aber meine Freude ist einfach viel zu groß: Hab letzte Woche in der Bucht ein Paar Mow Joes in 20x1,85 geschossen, um das neue Bike meines Juniors zu pimpen.
> 
> Ausgepackt, auf die Waage gelegt -> 280 gramm statt den angegebenen 330 gr.
> 
> Wahnsinn.



Die Freude währte leider nur kurz: Es war die falsche Version. 20x 1 3/8. Shit passt nicht. Hoffentlich kann ich den umtauschen.


----------



## chris4711 (18. September 2014)

Ist der denn furchtbar schmal im Gegensatz zum 1,85er?
Mach mal bitte ein Photo zum Vergleich. Ich finde gerade keines 

Bei Amazonien gibt's noch einen (bin auch fast drauf 'reingefallen')

OT: Ist es in der Vergangenheit außer mir auch jemand' aufgefallen?
(Ich kaufe nicht viel über Amazon, unsere mow joe's hab ich aber alle von dort)
Wenn also mal wieder Mow Joe's angeboten wurden, konnte man sich so lange Zeit lassen, wie man wollte - auch wenn nur wenige verfügbar waren. Auch Tage / Wochen später waren noch welche da - bis hier im Forum dann netterweise erwähnt wurde, dass es bei A wieder mow joes gibt. Zack... alle weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_Mair (18. September 2014)

Ist schon sehr schmal, aber vor allem hat er einen falschen Innendurchmesser. Ist für eine normale 20" Felge zu groß. Quasi ein Niederquerschnittsreifen. Ist laut Google anscheinend ein Modell für den Nord amerikanischen Markt.....
Ich hoffe, das mir der Händler den Umtauschen kann, ansonsten werde ich mich an Schwalbe direkt wenden.

Aber warum dieser Reifen von Händlern am Deutschen Markt angeboten wird ist fraglich. Oder wird diese Dimension im BMX Bereich wo verwendet ? Ich hätt es für ein Kinderrad gebraucht (Cube 200).

Die originalen Kenda Reifen haben ca. 650 gramm das stück. Da war die Freude halt schon sehr groß, als ich die 280 gramm auf der Waage gelesen habe. :-(


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2014)

das ist doch dieses Race-BMX-Maß, passt zB zu den leichten Aliennation-Felgen...


----------



## Thomas_Mair (18. September 2014)

bei mir passts leider nicht.
Der Ebay Händler kann oder will auch nicht umtauschen, da er mir nur seine Richtlinien zum Widerruf des Kaufes auf meine Fragen hin geschickt hat ??
Da ich einen Monat Zeit habe, probiere ich es über Schwalbe direkt, ob die den Umtauschen können.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2014)

Thomas_Mair schrieb:


> bei mir passts leider nicht.
> Der Ebay Händler kann oder will auch nicht umtauschen, da er mir nur seine Richtlinien zum Widerruf des Kaufes auf meine Fragen hin geschickt hat ??
> Da ich einen Monat Zeit habe, probiere ich es über Schwalbe direkt, ob die den Umtauschen können.


Hi, mach doch ein Fall auf. Wenn du mit payPal gezalt hast null Problemo! du schickst es zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
Wenn kein PayPal, hast du leider Pech gehabt.
Sabine


----------



## Thomas_Mair (18. September 2014)

Hab Paypal, aber das zurück geben ist eh kein Problem. Habe 1 Monat Widerrufsrecht laut dem Händler.
Hätte halt spekuliert, das er mir den auf das richtige Maß austauscht.

Bevor ich den zurückschicke probiere ich es bei Schwalbe direkt.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2014)

20"×1.85 (406) gibt es definitiv nicht mehr.
Die anderen hatte ich auch gesehen,  und war fast davor sie zu kaufen. Habe die 1 3/8" dann aber gesehen und gelassen.


----------



## Thomas_Mair (18. September 2014)

Na ja, geben muss es sie schon noch, da Federleicht, Kania und Konsorten diese verbaut. Das der MJ nur noch an Hersteller geliefert wird hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber vielleicht kann mir Schwalbe ja weiterhelfen....hab mit deren Service bis jetzt immer sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Ansonsten wird es wohl der Black Jack. Mit 450 gramm zwar nicht soo leicht, aber immer noch leichter als diese Cube - Kenda Reifen


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2014)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, was Du da an Land gezogen hast. Unsere 1,85er wiegen um 310g und sind schon extra leicht. Der Shop verkauft die 1 3/8er über ebay alle paar Tage, scheint noch viele rumliegen zu haben. Das Bild passt auch nicht zu den Angaben (2" ist zu erkennen). Würde mich mal interessieren, ob da jetzt viele Käufer mehr oder weniger drauf reingefallen sind.

Als Alternative gäbs noch den Kenda Small block 8, etwas schmaler als der Black Jack und auch nicht so leicht zu bekommen. Oder für viel Geld den Shredda, aber wirklich Stollen hat der nicht...

Chris: der MJ ist nicht nur hier im Kinderradforum sehr beliebt. Den nutzen auch gerne Liegeradler (dazu Trikes und Velomobile), Faltradfahrer (da hab ich ihn auch dran) und sogar Rollerfahrer (vorne was größeres wie 26/28 und hinten 20 oder 16, also ein Kinderroller für Große, ja das gibs  ). Und alle schauen jetzt mehr oder weniger in die Röhre... bzw. kaufen alles weg, wenn in einem der Foren mal wieder ein Tipp auftaucht.  Verstehe nicht, warum Schwalbe den Reifen (offiziell) eingestellt hat.


----------



## Thomas_Mair (19. September 2014)

Den Kenda SB8 hab ich auch schon im Visier gehabt. Leider auch hauptsächlich nur über England zu bekommen und nicht wirklich ein Geländereifen. Der MJ hat noch ein bissl mehr Stollen.

Der Service vom Ebay Händler hat mich auch sehr enttäuscht. Auf die Frage, ob sie mir den Reifen tauschen können, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das ich im Shop schauen soll, ob der richtige verfügbar ist und den dann regulär kaufen. Den anderen kann ich zurückgeben mit Geld zurück.

Grundsätzlich ja nicht schlecht, aber unter Service verstehe ich, das die gute Dame nachsieht, ob der richtige MJ verfügbar ist, und mir das gleich mitteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (19. September 2014)

Was ein Aufriss wegen ein paar Gramm!
Im ebay gibt es den Black Jack in 20" X 1.9 (47-406) für 6,90€ + 3,90€ Versand.
Der wiegt auch nur 450gr., das ist doch mal ein Preis, oder? Besser als einem Mow Joe hinterher zu heulen,
den es eh nicht mehr gibt, und wenn dann total überteuert.
Jetzt werden sich wieder einige einmischen und sagen: viel zu schwer,
Aber glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass interessiert eure Kids ob ein Reifen 300gr. oder 450gr. wiegt.

Sabine


----------



## Thomas_Mair (19. September 2014)

Die Kids nicht, aber den Papa....der Black Jack ist eh die Option, wenn es nix wird....


----------



## KIV (19. September 2014)

natürlich merkt man das. Und der Reifen ist definitiv zusammen mit Schlauch, Felge und Speichen der wichtigste Faktor für bessere Beschleunigung und Wendigkeit des gesamten Bikes. Checkt mal:

http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/172223


----------



## Thomas_Mair (19. September 2014)

Ist ja klar...Physik lässt sich nicht betrügen....je weiter die sich drehende masse außerhalb des Zentrums liegt, desto mehr Kraft wird benötigte diese zu beschleunigen. Und Radfahren ist nun mal eine ewige Summe an Verzögerungen und Beschleunigungen....

Aber hauptsächlich macht es den Papas einfach Spaß an den Rädern zu Schrauben, wenn mal gerade an den eigenen nix zu machen ist.
Momentan kann ich eh selten schrauben, da der Junior sein Rad fleißig fährt....aber der Winter steht ja schon vor der Tür


----------



## Thomas_Mair (7. Oktober 2014)

Wurde jetzt ein Bontrager XR1 Reifen in 20". Wiegt echte 460 gramm und rollt gefühlt sehr gut. Profil ist eher mager, aber für den Einsatzzweck sehr gut geeignet. Kostet im Laden 16€/stk.


----------

